# Pic Request: e36 M3 with M-Contours



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

I am thinking of getting those wheels for winter use. Anyone got any pics?  

TIA


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

*Most* E36 M3s pictured have the contours.

BTW, if you only plan to use them as winter wheels, you might want to get the ATP Type 5s from TireRack. They are identical (cosmetically) but are much cheaper. As with any replica, they will be heavier and weaker. But for winter wheels, so what.

I've thought of getting a set myself as winter wheels.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

TD said:


> **Most* E36 M3s pictured have the contours.
> 
> BTW, if you only plan to use them as winter wheels, you might want to get the ATP Type 5s from TireRack. They are identical (cosmetically) but are much cheaper. As with any replica, they will be heavier and weaker. But for winter wheels, so what.
> 
> I've thought of getting a set myself as winter wheels. *


My plan is to get the ATP Type 5s. Just wanted to show someone what it looked like. I also like the m68s from the e46. I don't know if I am going to go with a staggered setup though, and I like the stock Contour look.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> **Most* E36 M3s pictured have the contours.
> 
> BTW, if you only plan to use them as winter wheels, you might want to get the ATP Type 5s from TireRack. They are identical (cosmetically) but are much cheaper. As with any replica, they will be heavier and weaker. But for winter wheels, so what.
> 
> I've thought of getting a set myself as winter wheels. *


They are on my short list for winter set up as well :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *They are on my short list for winter set up as well :thumbup: *


How about a set of type 79's ? ?


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

A buddy of mine has the M Contour Replica's(ATP Type 5's) on his 328is. They are silver centers with polished lips. These replica's quality is extremely poor. The clearcoat on the polished lips is peeling like crazy. he has had a 2 of the wheels refinished and they are peeling again as well. Best thing to do is buy a used set of OEM contours.here is a pic of how his car looks with the replicas


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

zcasavant said:


> *I am thinking of getting those wheels for winter use. Anyone got any pics?
> *


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *How about a set of type 79's ? ? *




Not on this car


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

zcasavant said:


> *I am thinking of getting those wheels for winter use. Anyone got any pics?
> 
> TIA *


I'd strongly consider a set of decent used ones over a set of replicas. Try searching the classifieds at the various boards as well as ebay.

There are deals out there-- my dad got a pretty good deal on a set of type 44's back in 2000 when they were a hot item, they came off of a 328i when the guy decided to add some extra bling to his car. He used them for a couple of years as summer wheels for the 323i, and now they serve as winter wheels for the 325i. The price was good, they are real BMW wheels versus replicas, and they look great on the car!

You can't beat the look of original BMW wheels, especially a design that was made for the E36 M3. If you look around, you're likely to find a set for about the same as replicas.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *How about a set of type 79's ? ? *


what do the 79's look like?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Bobby 325i said:


> *what do the 79's look like? *


courtesy of AF


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *courtesy of AF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty funny you have that picture of my car . . . makes me realize how different it looks . . .


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *That's pretty funny you have that picture of my car . . . makes me realize how different it looks . . . *


The search feature works well here doesn't it :dunno: :thumbup:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *That's pretty funny you have that picture of my car . . . makes me realize how different it looks . . . *


Alan, in that picture it looks like your car is sittin pretty high with those wheels and the SP suspension. i thought u sold tose wheels??? :dunno:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Bobby 325i said:


> *Alan, in that picture it looks like your car is sittin pretty high with those wheels and the SP suspension. i thought u sold tose wheels??? :dunno: *


I had just put them on in that picture and when I initially put down the jack, the car was still sitting high up from just being jacked up ... my car sits a lot lower then that

I did sell those wheels but Phil & I have always said in the past that he was going to buy them from me when I sold them so I was just giving Phil a :stickpoke as a joke

Also, check your PM


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *I had just put them on in that picture and when I initially put down the jack, the car was still sitting high up from just being jacked up ... my car sits a lot lower then that
> 
> I did sell those wheels but Phil & I have always said in the past that he was going to buy them from me when I sold them so I was just giving Phil a :stickpoke as a joke
> 
> Also, check your PM *


Alan I like the 79s but with the ZHP set up I am thinking I want 16" snows so I can get some taller rubber (and thinner) for the occassional heavy snow we get here. AFAIK the contour replicas are the only 16s that will fit:dunno:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> *Alan I like the 79s but with the ZHP set up I am thinking I want 16" snows so I can get some taller rubber (and thinner) for the occassional heavy snow we get here. AFAIK the contour replicas are the only 16s that will fit:dunno: *


I thought u can't fit 16's on a 330:dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Bobby 325i said:


> *I thought u can't fit 16's on a 330:dunno: *


You can fit the AT Italia Type 5s on a 330. AFAIK, those are the only 16s that will fit.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *You can fit the AT Italia Type 5s on a 330. AFAIK, those are the only 16s that will fit. *


see that, you learn something new everyday.:rofl: but i would stay away from the replica wheels. the AT italia T5's polished lip peel. I would look around for some OEM contours used. nothing beats OEM quality!:thumbup:


----------

